# Help: Information on girls 06 ECNL teams??



## soCalsoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

Hello everyone.
There is a really good chance that our family *might* be relocating to SoCal in the coming months.
The exact location isn't known yet, but it is in Ventura County.
Looking at Westlake, TO, and Newbury.
Two clubs in Ventura County are Eagles and LAFC.
Does anyone have any information on either club or their 06 ECNL team?
Does LAFC have a strong 06 team? Their record seems ok.
Eagles record is...

Other club I'd be looking at would be Breakers.
Only reason I'm looking at Breakers is because it *seems* like they are next closest club to Ventura County???
Thing is, without knowing LA area at all, I don't know how bad the commute would be.
Google maps is saying anywhere from 60-90 minutes?
Could be longer too depending on where they train, LOL.
That's a long time to in a car when you don't know where you are to begin with.

Can someone please chime in and offer some guidance or suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## ElChupacabra (Feb 22, 2022)

Ventura County to LA Breakers would be a TERRIBLE commute.   Like you said....Eagles and LAFC Socal are the options in that area.


----------



## futboldad1 (Feb 22, 2022)

I agree with the above member, Ventura County to central LA would be a killer, LAFC commute would be okay.....consider your DDs playing time too.....LAFC are the 3rd placed team, Breakers are the 4th placed, Eagles are the 9th placed and got shelled when they played the other two.......LAFC and Breakers may be hard rosters to crack but my guess is Eagles are looking for talent/changing things up


----------



## Larzby (Feb 22, 2022)

LA Breakers is not an option - the drive is way too far and trafficky from Ventura.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Feb 22, 2022)

thanks everyone.
yeah, on google maps, they sure do the commute look not so bad, LOL.

well poop then.
and then there were 2


----------



## WatchthemPlay (Feb 22, 2022)

In SoCal, kids drive all over the place for ECNL teams even though traffic is brutal. Depends on how much time you have to drive, how much car time your kid is willing to commit to and how willing you are to give up family time. For the right/very competitive player, clubs sometimes are willing to be more flexible.


----------



## #girldad (Feb 23, 2022)

It seems like you've already checked out the ECNL Southwest Division online...You should just go out and watch a practice and/or game or two to see the team and its coaching staff in action. Proximity in SoCal is a major factor because of traffic.


----------



## Technician72 (Feb 23, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> thanks everyone.
> yeah, on google maps, they sure do the commute look not so bad, LOL.
> 
> well poop then.
> and then there were 2


I echo a lot of what the previous posters have stated in regards to the traffic in and out of the area you're looking to settle in, i.e. Newbury / Thousand Oaks / Westlake. In terms of miles and drive without traffic the trip to LA Breakers would seem "feasible" on paper, but in reality it's not really a viable option. The biggest issue is the area you're moving into is really only one way in and one way out in terms of the 101 Freeway, going "around" using other options may give you a sense of less traffic but add mileage and you'd end up back in the same spot in terms of time.

Both Eagles and LAFC SoCal have the platform you'd be looking for. From what I've been able to see from afar during my daughters club careers (04 & 06), both would be good options for your DD if she was in the "youngers" age group and playing on the small field. The separation comes as the girls get a bit older and LAFC SoCal has been able to separate themselves from Eagles consistently over the years in terms of how competitive their teams are the older they get.

@futboldad1 brings up a great point about the "roster spots" available of both of their ECNL teams. Because LAFC SoCal is the better team on paper, that roster will be tougher to break in to, where as Eagles may be looking to upgrade at a few positions. You definitely do no lose anything in checking out both teams, watch their games and see how their teams play, how coach interacts with players both on and off the pitch, how the sideline of parents behave amongst other things. Doing this anonymously often reveals very telling information about the culture at the club. Have your daughter train with both teams as well and see how she likes each one, training, level of competition, player interaction / support.

Best of luck to you and your daughter!


----------



## crush (Feb 23, 2022)

If you have a great coach to drive to and it's a safe environment, then make the drive.  I'm so glad my dd and I did the Ortega Hwy to the Ranch drive so she could be coached by the greatest female coach ever.  We were just talking about all those drives and it was 100% worth every mile.  Her team won State Cup too   Parents drove from Santa Clarita to play for the Socal Blues because they recruited all the best in Socal. Best brand name and uniforms back when my little one was 11.  I know parents who drove two hours each way to play for Deza.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Feb 23, 2022)

Thanks again everyone for all the great tips and suggestions.

I've done my share of 60-90 minutes drive to training before. Difference is in my area, I know different routes and shortcuts to take.
Over in LA, I'll miss one turn and end up in San Diego, LOL.

as @crush mentioned, when I did that long commute, we had a great coach. 
team was the opposite of good but our coach was top notch.

I'll look more into eagles and LAFC and go from there.
Still Breakers in the back burner for the just in case.

Either way, I'm looking forward to some SoCal soccer!!


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 23, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> Thanks again everyone for all the great tips and suggestions.
> 
> I've done my share of 60-90 minutes drive to training before. Difference is in my area, I know different routes and shortcuts to take.
> Over in LA, I'll miss one turn and end up in San Diego, LOL.
> ...


IMHO you will have no reason to leave the area to find the better Coaches of the clubs you’ve mentioned.


----------



## Brav520 (Feb 23, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> Thanks again everyone for all the great tips and suggestions.
> 
> I've done my share of 60-90 minutes drive to training before. Difference is in my area, I know different routes and shortcuts to take.
> Over in LA, I'll miss one turn and end up in San Diego, LOL.
> ...


reminds of recent curb episode where Larry tells a secret to a girl on a quick route to get to valley .She ends up telling everyone

there are no different routes or shortcuts that everyone else doesn’t know about in Southern California 

good luck with your DD!


----------



## oh canada (Feb 24, 2022)

factor in $6/gallon gas

play at the ecnl's nearest club to your home and child's school. prioritize family-time and education over soccer.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Feb 24, 2022)

oh canada said:


> factor in $6/gallon gas


Does not compute
You lost me at $6
Wow

QUOTE="oh canada, post: 424986, member: 3694"]
play at the ecnl's nearest club to your home and child's school. prioritize family-time and education over soccer.
[/QUOTE]

as I mentioned earlier, we’ve done the 60-90 minute commute to training.
While there were some great fun car rides, it also took a toll on just being in the car for so long. 
I’m with you on family time and school over soccer.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 24, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> Does not compute
> You lost me at $6
> Wow
> 
> ...


as I mentioned earlier, we’ve done the 60-90 minute commute to training.
While there were some great fun car rides, it also took a toll on just being in the car for so long. 
I’m with you on family time and school over soccer.
[/QUOTE]
Welcome to California.  Getting used to the homeless encampments takes a bit to get used to, but the weathers great.


----------



## Larzby (Feb 24, 2022)

oh canada said:


> factor in $6/gallon gas
> 
> play at the ecnl's nearest club to your home and child's school. prioritize family-time and education over soccer.


I just filled up - $4.36 at Costco.  Turn off Fox News for a few minutes.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I just filled up - $4.36 at Costco.  Turn off Fox News for a few minutes.


$5.89 at the station by my office.


----------



## oh canada (Feb 25, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I just filled up - $4.36 at Costco.  Turn off Fox News for a few minutes.


anger issues? drive along the 5 and there's nothing under $5, especially for premium. moron.


----------



## Poconos (Feb 25, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> $5.89 at the station by my office.


turn Fox news back on


----------



## Larzby (Feb 25, 2022)

Poconos said:


> turn Fox news back on


So no one can find $6 gas???  Crazy.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Feb 25, 2022)

Poconos said:


> turn Fox news back on


Nah….only thing I watch on FOX is Sports!


----------



## MicPaPa (Feb 25, 2022)

Larzby said:


> I just filled up - $4.36 at Costco.  Turn off Fox News for a few minutes.


Says the dummy who voted for an old senile babbling idiot.

BTW, here you go...









						$6 a gallon? At least 1 gas station in LA hits the mark
					

The average price of gas in Los Angeles County has risen to $4.848 a gallon, but one station near the Beverly Center has topped out at over $6.




					abc7.com


----------



## overlappingrun (Feb 28, 2022)

My 2 cents is that I would not remove Breakers from the list, from Ventura that would be brutal, but from Westlake, TO, Newbury Park it is doable (with a million caveats as previously noted). I think the standing in the table is a good indicator of the likelihood to crack the roster and relative quality of the teams, but it's definitely not the whole story. Most important to me would be the compatibility of the coach and team culture with your DD.

Feel free to DM me, I'm local to the area you are looking and have some experience with the clubs in question.


----------



## fjc8871 (Feb 28, 2022)

MicPaPa said:


> Says the dummy who voted for an old senile babbling idiot.
> 
> BTW, here you go...
> 
> ...


Westside gas prices have always been higher than most areas in LA but that is ridiculous!!  It's 5.50 near work in Culver City and $4.90 near home on the LA/OC border.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Feb 28, 2022)

fjc8871 said:


> Westside gas prices have always been higher than most areas in LA but that is ridiculous!!  It's 5.50 near work in Culver City and $4.90 near home on the LA/OC border.


I'm sorry to hear that.  Is their a Costco around your home to save a few bucks?  I drove by my Costco and the gas line was insane, worse then the 91 frwy. This is killing my pals plumbing company up in LA.  His gas costs are through the roof.   He has to charge more to send plumbers to the house and because gas is doubled and soon triple.  Mr. & Mrs. Consumer get's all mad because he charges $125 just to say hi.  Supplies are gone and on back order.  Inflation is hiding in plain sight. My old college pal is in Texas now because he coudn;t run his business without losing money.  Mom & pop small biz is toast in LA.  Most were scrapping by but had their freedom.  No ass boss yelling at them.  The last two years was fatal to most and the original small business owner is no more.  Big box is here to stay.  Amazon and McDonalds is paying $15 an hour.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Feb 28, 2022)

overlappingrun said:


> My 2 cents is that I would not remove Breakers from the list, from Ventura that would be brutal, but from Westlake, TO, Newbury Park it is doable (with a million caveats as previously noted). I think the standing in the table is a good indicator of the likelihood to crack the roster and relative quality of the teams, but it's definitely not the whole story. Most important to me would be the compatibility of the coach and team culture with your DD.


Depending on where they train, I agree, Breakers are still on the table.
Won't be an easy commute at all and I am not going to pretend that it will be.
Anyone have a contact number for Breakers they can DM me?
All I see listed is emails but not telephone to call.

As for cracking a team, it won't be easy.
And not so much because of skilled players.
More because they are going to U17 and it's very difficult to cut a player or push them down the line in the pecking order.
Especially when that player has been with the club for years.
It's a crappy thing to do, I get it.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Mar 1, 2022)

futboldad1 said:


> I agree with the above member, Ventura County to central LA would be a killer, LAFC commute would be okay.....consider your DDs playing time too.....LAFC are the 3rd placed team, Breakers are the 4th placed, Eagles are the 9th placed and got shelled when they played the other two.......LAFC and Breakers may be hard rosters to crack but my guess is Eagles are looking for talent/changing things up


Is there much value to be on a bottom of the table ECNL team?  I understand by default there will be plenty of coaches at an ECNL showcase.  But from my own experience it's pretty hard for any girl to stand out when your team is constantly getting pummeled for 90 minutes.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Is there much value to be on a bottom of the table ECNL team?  I understand by default there will be plenty of coaches at an ECNL showcase.  But from my own experience it's pretty hard for any girl to stand out when your team is constantly getting pummeled for 90 minutes.


I'll go one step further.
At these  ECNL showcases, most of the scouts are watching the top tier teams.
Sure you'll see coaches at the lower level teams but for the most part, these coaches are watching top teams.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

Messi>CR7 said:


> Is there much value to be on a bottom of the table ECNL team?  I understand by default there will be plenty of coaches at an ECNL showcase.  But from my own experience it's pretty hard for any girl to stand out when your team is constantly getting pummeled for 90 minutes.


GK can stand out.  I know a kid that got a full ride offer after her team lost 8-0.  Blues Bakes killed her team but she made amazing saves.  When you have Turner, Jackson and Rodman at the top, they are going to score.


----------



## oh canada (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> I'll go one step further.
> At these  ECNL showcases, most of the scouts are watching the top tier teams.
> Sure you'll see coaches at the lower level teams but for the most part, these coaches are watching top teams.


Remember, this is SoCal ECNL we're talking about. A 6th or 7th place team is likely far better than a 3rd or 4th in the midwest (and i'd say anywhere else but for TX)--college coaches know this. SoCal players are in high demand across the country. Except for teams that are losing almost all their games and getting shelled, you will get many coaches (50+) coming to watch showcase games in prime recruiting age (junior year HS), especially if there are a player or three on that team that can really ball.

Eagles have been around for a long time. I'm sure the club execs and coaches there have many good college contacts despite having underperforming teams. If your kid can standout in SoCal ECNL club play--no matter the team--there will be opportunities.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> I'll go one step further.
> At these  ECNL showcases, most of the scouts are watching the top tier teams.
> Sure you'll see coaches at the lower level teams but for the most part, these coaches are watching top teams.


Coaches are there to watch players not teams.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Coaches are there to watch players not teams.


Agree.
But the mentality or perception is that wining teams have the better players.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

oh canada said:


> If your kid can standout in SoCal ECNL club play--no matter the team--there will be opportunities.


I wouldn't say so much SoCal ECNL only.
If your kid can stand out on a subpar team, I agree, there will be opportunities.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> Agree.
> But the mentality or perception is that wining teams have the better players.


The reality is after U13, the sport becomes about the individual and that's why I am not a big fan.  Yes, ECNL is a great business and they do what they do great, helping kids get into college and I applaud them for that.  Parents pay a lot of money to get their kid seen and showcased in front of the colleges.  However, it's not fun to watch.  It's like Ice Skating as individual but with other skaters doing their own tricks.  You have to preform your own tricks and if you can do some great stuff on a bad team, you too will get noticed.  Winning means nothing unfortunately and the individual showcase matches is what it's all about in todays soccer market.  I personally would prefer big time competitive matches and zero showcases.  I hate the showcases as a fan.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> The reality is after U13, the sport becomes about the individual and that's why I am not a big fan.  Yes, ECNL is a great business and they do what they do great, helping kids get into college and I applaud them for that.  Parents pay a lot of money to get their kid seen and showcased in front of the colleges.  However, it's not fun to watch.


100% with you.
I've seen way to many games where passes weren't made because player A didn't want player B to score that goal and get all the glory.
And after the games, you hear the parents berating their kids for not being more selfish.
Why did you pass the ball to Susie? Susie scored the game winner and now Stanford and Notre Dame are going to calling her up.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> 100% with you.
> I've seen way to many games where passes weren't made because player A didn't want player B to score that goal and get all the glory.
> And after the games, you hear the parents berating their kids for not being more selfish.
> Why did you pass the ball to Susie? Susie scored the game winner and now Stanford and Notre Dame are going to calling her up.


You have no idea bro.  I saw it with my own eyes.  We went from U13 National Champs to the GDA 8th grade league that had no playoffs and no one keeping score. Everyone had to START 25% of the games.  It was sold as developmental league but I knew better. Pay to play became, "Pay to start 25% of all games guaranteed or your money back."


----------



## GoldenGate (Mar 1, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> You have no idea bro.  I saw it with my own eyes.  We went from U13 National Champs to the GDA 8th grade league that had no playoffs and no one keeping score. Everyone had to START 25% of the games.  It was sold as developmental league but I knew better. Pay to play became, "Pay to start 25% of all games guaranteed or your money back."


That is so horrible. I mean, how do they expect idiot daddies to prop up their pathetically low self-esteem if their 13 year old daughter can't play for a national championship?


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> You have no idea bro.  I saw it with my own eyes.  We went from U13 National Champs to the GDA 8th grade league that had no playoffs and no one keeping score. *Everyone had to START 25% of the games. * It was sold as developmental league but I knew better. Pay to play became, "Pay to start 25% of all games guaranteed or your money back."


What?? That's just crazy.
I've been around soccer for a looooong time. 
A very very long.
I can tell you I have never ever ever heard "everyone starts 25% of the games"
If you heard a noise, don't panic, that was just me laughing out loud.

One of dumbest thing I heard was at an ECNL game.
A coach asked the girls who started last game.
Hands went up.
Ok, all of you won't start today.
I had to stop and make sure I heard it correctly.
It wasn't a preseason game or a friendly.
It was a league game.
In highly touted ECNL


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> What?? That's just crazy.
> I've been around soccer for a looooong time.
> A very very long.
> *I can tell you I have never ever ever heard "everyone starts 25% of the games"*
> ...


It's true bro.  My dd started every game during her natty run and the 5 years prior.  She always started and finished the game because the coach wanted to win.  She lead Far West Regionals in scoring and got the first goal in the finals early in the match.  Set the tone and gave the team confidence to win it all bro.  The next year, the GDA had the girls running with stupid accountability monitors that would tell you how many miles you ran that game.  It was pure garbage and just a way to yell at kids like my kid.  She was bored and not interested in games with no meaning and no score.  It sucked!!!  I will admit that my dd has to have something on the line and showcasing her tricks is not one of them.  Giving away her starting spot 25% of the time to rich kids sucked and still makes me fell ill but that's what happen to the great game man.  I snapped at a few parents because competition changed in soccer and I was wrong.  It was a business and I thought it was about something else.  It was how much $$$$ a family had.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 1, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> Giving away her starting spot 25% of the time to rich kids sucked and still makes me fell ill but that's what happen to the great game man.  I snapped at a few parents because competition changed in soccer and I was wrong.  It was a business and I thought it was about something else.  It was how much $$$$ a family had.


I believe you fam. 
I just had never ever heard that or of it being a policy.
Did you stay at the club or leave?

I know of a family whose kid plays in GA.
This past season she wasn't going to make the GA team.
Well, mom decided to buy her spot.
The mom paid something like triple the fee to get her daugher on the team.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 1, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> I believe you fam.
> I just had never ever heard that or of it being a policy.
> Did you stay at the club or leave?
> 
> ...


Triple pay for a spot?  We left the league.  She did guess play the following year and i will say the competition got better because of playoffs.  I think the 25% rule was done to make those customers happy and with a guarantee of starting 25%.  I shake my head when I write this.  I can maybe see where everyone is guaranteed play time for paying, but starting 25% is insane and not real life.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 2, 2022)

Soccerhelper said:


> Triple pay for a spot?


double or triple pay
It was something embarrassing 
But the mom presented it as a scholarship donation for other kids who couldn’t afford the fee
Because you need to spin it in your favor so it doesn’t look obvious


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 2, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> double or triple pay
> It was something embarrassing
> But the mom presented it as a scholarship donation for other kids who couldn’t afford the fee
> Because you need to spin it in your favor so it doesn’t look obvious


Well, I heard of a dad paying for four players but that was 100% to win.  I also lived in Temecula and tried my luck in the Pony Ball circuit with my boy. My gosh bro, a dad sponsored a whole Travel Ball team all so his son could be on the team.  Dude bought the team basically and he got to call the shots


----------



## Porkchop (Mar 2, 2022)

Eagles Camarillo-  Just depends where LAFC practices, & time.


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 3, 2022)

Hey guys sorry to bump this thread again

I know some of you said the commute from TO to Breakers would be not fun.

Is it safe to say that the commute from from TO to Legends FC or Beach FC would be even worse?

Again I'm asking because I'm not from the area and don't now the layout.

Thanks!


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 3, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> Hey guys sorry to bump this thread again
> 
> I know some of you said the commute from TO to Breakers would be not fun.
> 
> ...


Yes by a long shot!

Beach - Torrance, CA
Legends - Norco, CA


----------



## soCalsoCal (Mar 3, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Yes by a long shot!
> 
> Beach - Torrance, CA
> Legends - Norco, CA


well double poop then!!

softball, here we come !!!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 3, 2022)

soCalsoCal said:


> well double poop then!!
> 
> softball, here we come !!!


No coach is worth that drive.  I treid to get my dd to play softball but she was a big no.  Hoops?  Nope.  Dancing?  Hell no.  It was soccer soccer and soccer.  The last three years some real asshats have tried to block her from playing.  Insane.  Good luck bro and welcome to socal.  Surfing is free and fun.


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (Mar 3, 2022)

[





soCalsoCal said:


> well double poop then!!
> 
> softball, here we come !!!


Yah…sorry man.  Maybe TO isn’t for you….try a little further South .


----------

